# Buy yohimbe from UK



## sonykila (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi does anyone know where I can buy yohimbe from in the UK. I know of some sites which do sell it however it has to go through customs and it's something I would rather not do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Elite Nutrition


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

not any more... try century supplements


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

DAA is better mate


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

FreshPrince88 said:


> DAA is better mate


And how did you come to such a conclusion?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

sonykila said:


> Hi does anyone know where I can buy yohimbe from in the UK. I know of some sites which do sell it however it has to go through customs and it's something I would rather not do. Thanks in advance.


Why?its legal so not a problem. Especially worth it when you can get 10gr for $20.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

FreshPrince88 said:


> DAA is better mate


No. Yohimbie HCL is a great stim and does wonders for sex drive. DAA is a ****e test booster.

You're comparing chalk and cheese there.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

FreshPrince88 said:


> DAA is better mate


Hmmm I'll say tren is better if we are just going to name completely unrelated compounds.I win!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

GolfDelta said:


> Hmmm I'll say tren is better if we are just going to name completely unrelated compounds.I win!


Lamborghinis are betters


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> Lamborghinis are betters


Nah nah, I think you'll find Dinosaurs are.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok guys just my opinion


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Ok guys just my opinion


Your opinion isn't worth sh*t. You are trying to be a smart ar*e but are comparing two completely different compounds. Both compounds are used for entirely different needs.

You've made yourself look like a bell end


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mish said:


> Your opinion isn't worth sh*t. You are trying to be a smart ar*e but are comparing two completely different compounds. Both compounds are used for entirely different needs.
> 
> You've made yourself look like a bell end


haha - why do people post in topics they know nothing about?


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mish said:


> Your opinion isn't worth sh*t. You are trying to be a smart ar*e but are comparing two completely different compounds. Both compounds are used for entirely different needs.
> 
> You've made yourself look like a bell end


Think you need to lighten up mate, Obviously taking life far too seriously!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.whatagreatbuy.com/weight-loss-health-supplements/


----------



## sonykila (Feb 19, 2011)

xpower said:


> http://www.whatagreatbuy.com/weight-loss-health-supplements/


Thanks for the reply mate, any idea how long it would take to deliver yohimbe? i know they provide next day delivery but I've seen places where they send via airmail.


----------

